
Microsoft is sponsoring fsharp tooling improvements - ghuntley
https://medium.com/lambda-factory/ionide-a-new-hope-a8b5ccac33ac
======
sansnomme
I don't know the details of the contract but it is highly probable that
sponsoring Lambda Factory is a lot cheaper than paying MSFT employees.

